# Electronics Handbooks By Forrest Mims



## Hobby-Machinist (Jan 19, 2018)

These are great for beginners.

The Forrest Mims Engineers Notebook.pdf

Radio_Shack_Electronics_Learning_Lab_01.pdf

getting-started-in-electronics-forrest-m-mims-iii.pdf


----------



## gzoerner (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for providing these.  They bring back great memories.

Electronics has progressed from individual transistors to individual integrated circuits (like Mr. Mims notebooks) now to microprocessors and software.  I encourage members here to explore the Arduino or Raspberry Pi development tools.  I've been working with the Arduino system for about 6 months now and am impressed with the software tools.  You can't beat the price.  I recently purchased 3 Arduino Nano modules for $11.  These microprocessors can do just about anything with the right software.

Software can appear intimidating, and it certainly looks strange, but it's really just a different mindset.  Anyone who can operate a lathe or milling machine to produce the wonderful things I see here every day could write software.


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 19, 2018)

As a programmer, I agree. If you can take a drawing, break it into individual steps, and get a part, you can do code. It will take some getting used to, but the ability to break the work down is really the hardest part of the job.


----------



## silopolis (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks 

Envoyé de mon A0001 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Linghunt (Mar 4, 2018)

Seen one of these before.  Great information.   

As I was looking through it, I thought some of his drawing and sketches look like Dr. Kelly style.  Dr. Kelly taught at University of New Mexico  years ago.  Researched Forrest Mims and sure enough he was in same area same time frame.  Those 2 had a relationship. Pretty Cool.  

Ruben D. Kelly, Ph.D     

January 12, 1927 - May 15, 2010
New Mexico

http://www.tributes.com/condolences/view_memories/88517512#3951820


----------



## FanMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Pretty cool.  I still have a copy of the Engineer's Notebook I bought at Radio Shack sometime in the 1980s, with many markups.  Nice to have pdf copy.  Interesting that the graph paper background in the printed book didn't reproduce in the scans.


----------



## Linghunt (Mar 4, 2018)

FanMan said:


> Pretty cool.  I still have a copy of the Engineer's Notebook I bought at Radio Shack sometime in the 1980s, with many markups.  Nice to have pdf copy.  Interesting that the graph paper background in the printed book didn't reproduce in the scans.



I got lots of information like that from Kelly , not in pdf's.  Senior and junior level BSEE classes I took of his.  Have to see if I can scan without too much effort.


----------

